# Its Finally In The Driveway!



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We finally picked it up, its big, its beautiful and its ours.

We only found one thing wrong on PDI and that was a bunk mattress had a small tear that was sewn closed in the middle of the mattrress. They are ordering a new one.

This trailer pulled nice and was better behind the suburban than my 19' Dutchman. The longer length did not let it bounce like on a washboard. I have already put in everything that was in the old trailer and have not made a dent in the storage in this one.

Also as recomended on this site, I enjoyed a cold one sitting in it last night.









John


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I just brought our 28rsds home yesterday as well. It is absolutely amazing how big they are when you bring them home and they are not next to the monster RV's on the dealers lots. I to had a cold one in the Outback last night. My DW had some cold wine as well, maybe a little too much. Hope to make a trial run this weekend. Great to hear that you did not have any major problems at this point. By the way, FYI, we have been loading the TT on the dealers lot over the last week and except for water in the tanks and some food, we are about done. Total weight of Suburban & 28RSDS combined - 12,600 pounds. Thought you might like to know, since you are towing with a Suburban as well.
Have a great summer - Rich


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Good Morning !
Congrat! 
This is a big week for alot of newbies.
Have fun this weekend.
I gotta get the beer for DH







We pick up our 27rsds friday. Got the TV tuesday Ford PSD 250 with Lariat package.color matches Outback feeling good!






















jan and Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John and Rich (and soon, Jan and Bill),

Congrats on your new Outbacks. Aren't they great?! I wish mine was closer to home (it's in a storage facility about 10 minutes away...ha ha) so I could just spend some time in it once in a while between trips.

Enjoy your new found lifestyle.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good deal John!!!!!

See you in a few short days









Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think everyone should enjoy a cold one in their Outback at least once a week!!

Congrads on the new Outback.

Let the fun began!!!

Gary


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I know I already told you this...

BUT...

CONGRATS!









There's some celebrating going on at John's house! WAY TO GO!
































































BTW - the two pink lovey-dovey ones next to the band are the "groupies".


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on an exciting time


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing better then backing your new Outback into your driveway...

Congrats to you and your family!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

One mod finished....Max air cover on bathroom vent.............? to go


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats! and one question. Is your suburban blue?? I saw a blue suburban towing an outback yesterday afternoon on 287 north of rt 23, but before rt 208.

Was around 3:10 pm, and as soon as I saw it, I thought about you and your delivery.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations!







It has been a month now that we have our 27RSDS and I think the excitement is almost faded away. I still find myself going outside and plopping myself in the bed or something just for the fun of it. I know you will enjoy it greatly. I know we sure do! We are hitting the road again next weekend. WOO HOO









Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup that was us!!!!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Yup that was us!!!!
> [snapback]35280[/snapback]​


I was going southbound, so I only saw you for a few seconds. Ha d a funny feeling it might be you!

Rig looked great on the highway!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Good luck with your new rig. You beat me by one day. I pick up my 26RS tomorrow and I will park it in my in-laws driveway since we live in an apartment.







Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John just in time with 9 days to spare








See you at the Rally

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi all action

to all new outback owners,congrats














.

let the season begin























darrel


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats on the new camper!! taking ours out for her maiden voyage tomorrow!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maiden voyage tomorow might be a washout shy

Parking mine at in laws, not a bad idea, they are in Prescott Valley, Arizona.

Can t wait for the Rally


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the TT









Let mods begin









Thor


----------

